# Unknown Derelict Pub Cornwall



## chaoticreason (Aug 22, 2010)

This pub is in a village that a mate lives in,I finally convinced him whilst he was drunk and I sober that it was a good idea investigate.
The place is very dangerous collapsed stairs,floors,celings, and the roof is down in in places.None the less! given the fact it is probably over three hundred years old in places,an incorporates some extremely odd architectural ideas in the older parts,it made for an interesting little explore.
My mate was a touch dissapointed that the bar had long since gone.

Sorry about lack of history,the pub is in St Columb Major if any folk can shed any light on the place,I don't even know the places name.



































































Enjoy


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow

looks like its been stripped bare !!


----------



## tom83 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice explore. Looks serious empty. Has it been closed long?


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice one - I dont think pints have been pulled in this place for a very long time


----------

